# Elapse



## SympL (Sep 17, 2008)

Please enjoy.


----------



## Scruff McGruff (Sep 17, 2008)

I like!  The blurring of the tree branches is a great touch.


----------



## DeadEye (Sep 17, 2008)

To view inspirational image " click "   post by Sympl~ nuff said


----------



## DeadEye (Sep 17, 2008)

Is this like 820nm ?


----------



## DRATOM (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## matt_paul85 (Sep 17, 2008)

You truly have a gift. :hail::hail: Amazing shot! Where was this if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Raimios (Sep 18, 2008)

There's something magic inside that picture. It doesn't need any explanation, it just is.


----------



## rob91 (Sep 18, 2008)

Minus the IR it's quite similar to many other tree/landscape shots I've seen.


----------



## SympL (Sep 18, 2008)

rob91 said:


> Minus the IR it's quite similar to many other tree/landscape shots I've seen.


LOL...too much.
Thankyou all folks for your comments, they are very much appreciated.
DeadEye, this is digital Ir using a Hoya R72 Ir pass filter.
matt_paul85, this was shot about 5 minutes from our home here in Ontario. Same tree in my avatar.
Thanks again folks.


----------



## ChrisOquist (Sep 18, 2008)

I like it - the tree breaks the smooth, almost sheet-like texture of the clouds very nicely. And the clouds lead the eye into the horizon.

Cool quote in your signature by the way!


----------



## SympL (Sep 18, 2008)

Thankyou for your thoughts, Chris.
Mr. Adams did indeed have some wonderful quotes.


----------



## matt-l (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice!! i really like this. great work


----------



## SympL (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks matt-l, I appreciate it.


----------



## matt_paul85 (Sep 19, 2008)

SympL said:


> matt_paul85, this was shot about 5 minutes from our home here in Ontario. Same tree in my avatar.



Very nice, I need to make a trip up to ol' Canada one day. Putting that on my bucket list


----------



## Rere (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice, but the sky is a bit too blurry, which is somewhat distracting. Still great, though.


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 21, 2008)

that is really amazing. just splendid.


----------



## rob91 (Sep 22, 2008)

SympL said:


> LOL...too much.



Oh I get it, you're brushing me off. Don't lay it on too heavy now, lest anyone think you're overcompensating.

I don't like the photo, I think it's unoriginal and trite, get over it. Either way, that's a childish way to react to a criticism.


----------



## Slaphead (Sep 22, 2008)

As per usual a stunning image. Nice one


----------



## SympL (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry for getting back so late to thankyou for your comments folks, but I've been on vacation...Thanks to each of you.
rob91, I actually thought your original comment was a joke. Hey no hard feelings, I'm well aware that my images will not meet the approval of all who view them.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## rob91 (Oct 1, 2008)

Now THATS funny! No worries man.


----------



## Big Bully (Oct 1, 2008)

I really like this shot. It is simple, peaceful and easy to look at. I really think you did a nice job. 
I agree Ansel Adams did have good quotes and photos. He is one of my favorite photographers.


----------



## On The Way (Oct 2, 2008)

I Looooove it


----------



## SympL (Oct 2, 2008)

Thankyou Big Bully and On The Way.


----------



## deggimatt (Oct 3, 2008)

love it


----------

